
Produce Creative Suite for Linux - macco
http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux
======
preek
"Lack of native support for the Adobe suite is the number one reason why there
are not more Linux users."

I'm not even sure if I'm taking this out of context or if the commenter simply
meant that - if it weren't for Adobe, there would be more Linux users.

Interesting statement. Well.. I can't tell - I got both.

